
RxNDA.com: Painless Commercial NDAs Online - kemitchell
https://rxnda.com
======
rmgraham
There's something about the verbose text-only UI that just screams "written by
a lawyer". The copy is not even objectively that wordy, it just feels like it
started as legalese and was pared down to this instead of starting with a
blank page and adding all the popular SaaS-landing-page tropes.

I like it.

~~~
kemitchell
This is a very simple, if somewhat specialized, device. I fought myself to
make it that way, and I'll fight to keep it that way. Using it should feel
like using a quality can opener.

Fundamentally, the software doesn't matter much. Are the forms good? Are they
easy to review? Are the terms of use clear and reasonable? Does the signature
mechanism work? Are the folks and systems behind it resisting the pressure to
horde my data and do creepy things with it?

I think slick SaaS marketing would make me more suspicious, not less, that I
wouldn't like the answers to some of those questions.

------
alistproducer2
I created a tool that's very similar. Https://sendnda.online I'd be interested
in comparing notes. After I built it I lost interest in marketing it. What's
your stack look like?

~~~
kemitchell
Hadn't seen sendnda.online. I'll have a look.

The "stack", methinks, is pretty irrelevant. I did mine in plain Node.js.
Storage to SSD filesystem. JS mostly so I could reuse some open-source
contract automation work I'd done under the Common Form umbrella.

~~~
alistproducer2
I used WordPress. I leaned a lot on plugins which helped keep my defense time
down to around 10 days.

